# 2018 Cruze LT base model. Can it go faster?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chat2950 said:


> Hello I'm new to this forum and just looking at what I can do to give my Cruze a little more pickup when accelerating. Looking forward to hearing from anyone willing to share. (PS. I'll need laments terms I know very little about cars)


Welcome Aboard!

Use premium fuel for at least two tanks and you will see an increase in performance and if that is not enough, see our vendor section for a tune, either Trifecta or BNR.


----------



## Chat2950 (Apr 15, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Use premium fuel for at least two tanks and you will see an increase in performance and if that is not enough, see our vendor section for a tune, either Trifecta or BNR.


Do I wait until I run my tank to empty then fill it with Premium? And how does premium fuel increase acceleration with vehicle? And thank you for the response!!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chat2950 said:


> Do I wait until I run my tank to empty then fill it with Premium? And how does premium fuel increase acceleration with vehicle? And thank you for the response!!!


I would wait, but it is not an absolute. It will just dilute the octane based on the amount of each in the tank. 
Any boosted engine will benefit from a higher octane fuel. If you read more into how these engines operate, you will see on lower octane fuel, the ignition timing is pulled at higher RPMs to combat ping or detonation.


If you are looking for more seat of the pants acceleration, you will need a tune and the prerequisite for a tune is Premium fuel, so I would try that first as you only add a few dollars to your cost to try it vs say $500 for the tune.


----------



## Chat2950 (Apr 15, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> I would wait, but it is not an absolute. It will just dilute the octane based on the amount of each in the tank.
> Any boosted engine will benefit from a higher octane fuel. If you read more into how these engines operate, you will see on lower octane fuel, the ignition timing is pulled at higher RPMs to combat ping or detonation.
> 
> 
> If you are looking for more seat of the pants acceleration, you will need a tune and the prerequisite for a tune is Premium fuel, so I would try that first as you only add a few dollars to your cost to try it vs say $500 for the tune.


Great thank you! Now I can afford the tune right now but what exactly would I need for the tune?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

@TRIFECTA 

@[email protected]


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Chat2950 said:


> Great thank you! Now I can afford the tune right now but what exactly would I need for the tune?


You need $600 and a windows computer. BNR TUNE 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T LE2


----------



## Chat2950 (Apr 15, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> You need $600 and a windows computer. BNR TUNE 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T LE2


Will I need to install in myself or is that something that I can get done by someone? Will it work with my base model 2018 Cruze automatic?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Chat2950 said:


> Will I need to install in myself or is that something that I can get done by someone? Will it work with my base model 2018 Cruze automatic?


This is something you do with a hand held programmer they send you. It plugs into the OBD II port. Youtube is your friend to see the process. It’s decently involved, it’s not a one button thing and boom power.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chat2950 said:


> Do I wait until I run my tank to empty then fill it with Premium? And how does premium fuel increase acceleration with vehicle? And thank you for the response!!!


Refuel now with premium. Then use premium for the next two tanks.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

You should probably wait to do a tune until after you do other mods like a cold air intake, a cat back exhaust, and maybe even performance valve springs. If you were to do any mods after a tune you would need a new tune anyway


----------



## Chat2950 (Apr 15, 2020)

JeremyHabetler said:


> You should probably wait to do a tune until after you do other mods like a cold air intake, a cat back exhaust, and maybe even performance valve springs. If you were to do any mods after a tune you would need a new tune anyway


This is my problem I don't understand what any of that means... I am an auto imbecile....


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Here's a great cold air intake








16-19 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T AEM Intake 21-805C


Will not ship to California, not Carb legal. The AEM 21-805C fits the 2nd Generation Cruze only, 2016-2019 1.4T Models. Features: Increased horsepower Tuned and dyno-tested to improve acceleration and engine sound Low restriction aluminum tubing Easy to install using commonly available tools Air...




www.cruzeculture.com





Here's a cat back exhaust, you might be better checking with a shop about this since I'm having trouble finding one for a 2nd gen Cruze








MagnaFlow Street Series Cat-Back Performance Exhaust System 15495


The Street Series Stainless Performance Exhaust system delivers dyno proven power with a comfortable interior sound and performance exterior sound.




www.magnaflow.com


----------



## Chat2950 (Apr 15, 2020)

JeremyHabetler said:


> Here's a great cold air intake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thank you so much! Now will I need the tune after getting these installed? Or could I go without the tune?


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

You can go without a tune after those, but you'll get the most out of them with a tune


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I had a 318 in my Challenger, my first car. Others had a 426 or a 440. Enjoy your Cruze for what it is. Try the Premium fuel, I'd put some in tonight.


----------



## Chat2950 (Apr 15, 2020)

JeremyHabetler said:


> You can go without a tune after those, but you'll get the most out of them with a tune


How do I know if my 2018 Cruze LT base model has the 1.4L?


----------



## Chat2950 (Apr 15, 2020)

Chat2950 said:


> How do I know if my 2018 Cruze LT base model has the 1.4L?


I just don't know if it's safe to put the premium into it. Does it make a difference that it's an automatic and not a manual?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

After reviewing this thread, my recommendation is you make zero modifications to your Cruze. You don't have sufficient knowledge to know what will work and what won't. Cold air intakes don't really help the Cruze. Borla exhausts just make the car louder. Changing the spark plugs may make a difference that you can tell. Mid-grade or premium gas will help the car, but it may not be enough for you to notice with an automatic.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Chat2950 said:


> How do I know if my 2018 Cruze LT base model has the 1.4L?


Unless you have the diesel version it's a 1.4l



obermd said:


> After reviewing this thread, my recommendation is you make zero modifications to your Cruze. You don't have sufficient knowledge to know what will work and what won't. Cold air intakes don't really help the Cruze. Borla exhausts just make the car louder. Changing the spark plugs may make a difference that you can tell. Mid-grade or premium gas will help the car, but it may not be enough for you to notice with an automatic.


Yes I agree with his knowledge of these things maybe he shouldn't be jumping into this stuff yet, however even with the Cruze these mods do help a noticeable amount, greater air flow, to certain extent, will improve overall power. Also, any vehicle that has a turbo should be running Premium not for performance but for longevity. If you're running less than premium then you're relying heavily on your knock sensor to consistently alter the timing and work to prevent knocks which in the, sometimes not so, long term will cause damage to your pistons which has been a very common issue with the Cruze in general. Running Premium will greatly reduce the occurrence of knocks and keep your engine running well for a long time. Again this is not just for this car, this is for any car with a turbo.


----------



## Chat2950 (Apr 15, 2020)

If my Cruze is a 2018 1.4L base model without the turbo, is it safe to install the aem cold air intake? Or does it have to be the 1.4L turbo?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Chat2950 said:


> If my Cruze is a 2018 1.4L base model without the turbo, is it safe to install the aem cold air intake? Or does it have to be the 1.4L turbo?


There is no 1.4 cruze without the turbo. Get a tune and don't worry about airflow... you can max the injector duty cycle on stock parts so to maximize the air flow you need bigger injectors...

Get a tune.

Edit: you have direct injection...not port.. disregard about injectors... still advise to only get a tune on stock parts


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

You want more acceleration?
Look for a diesel cruze. Night and day performance. The 1.4 turbo is what it is. Running a higher octane will only minimize or eliminate detonation. You won't notice it because of the sensors. The 1.4 turbo was designed for economy rather than neck snapping acceleration off the line. Adding aftermarket add ons like intakes and exhaust wont do any thing since the ECU continously monitors and corrects changes based on the program. Reprogramming will help but you need to get the correct tune and figure out which intake and exhaust will match up well. Some tunes require a bigger turbo, bigger injectors and other component replacements. The choice is up to you how much more performance your looking for and at what price. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Just get a tune from Trifecta and leave your car stock otherwise. I'd get it from Trifecta as it's only $350: 2016--2019 Chevrolet Cruze / Cruze Hatch - 1.4L Turbo Advantage

The BNR is twice that price once you factor in needing the tool and including their $50 upcharge for 2017+ cars while the Trifecta comes with the programmer.

There's also no engine upgrade parts available for the second gen 1.4L like there is for the first gen. The first gen you can get valve springs, coil pack ,turbos, intercooler, etc while none of that exists for the second gen unless you do something custom. And seeing how the second gen was only out for a few years and is discontinued I doubt anyone will be making anything for it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chat2950 said:


> I just don't know if it's safe to put the premium into it. Does it make a difference that it's an automatic and not a manual?


Try the premium or midgrade fuel first. Least amount of investment and it will not harm your vehicle at all. If you still want more, then look at a tune, if your car is in good running (and stopping) condition. You can always add mods later and ask for an updated tune. A tune is a software based modification to your vehicles operating system.
The transmission will not make a difference.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Try the premium or midgrade fuel first. Least amount of investment and it will not harm your vehicle at all. If you still want more, then look at a tune, if your car is in good running (and stopping) condition. You can always add mods later and ask for an updated tune. A tune is a software based modification to your vehicles operating system.
> The transmission will not make a difference.


You can only ask for an updated tune from Trifecta if you purchase the $500 elite tune rather than the $350 advantage tune


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> You can only ask for an updated tune from Trifecta if you purchase the $500 elite tune rather than the $350 advantage tune


True, but the Advantage tune is for those who are not planning on upgrading. It is for a stock Cruze.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have had several of these cars and the fuel (premium or mid grade) is the first thing I always do. I typically run 89 octane fuel in my 2016 and 2014 LTs. All of my Cruzes have been Gen 1 with the 1.4 T. I tried to tune my first cruze back in 2012. That was a 2011 LS with the 1.8 non turbo but that was the first run of the car way back when and I did try tuning that because I was like you and wanted more "umph" but then every thing after that has been a 1.4turbo and I have never tuned just ran 89 or 93 octane(settled on 89 octane) and I just accepted the car for what it is. Along with the added umph comes better MPG also that always an incentive. Try the fuel and let us know what you think and after that we will be happy to help if you have more questions. BTW you have the 1.4 turbo and your initial questiion will it go faster? No that is controlled by the transmission gearing but you can get the added power. Do you want to go faster or get there quicker?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> True, but the Advantage tune is for those who are not planning on upgrading. It is for a stock Cruze.


That's why I was saying he should just leave it stock and get the advantage tune


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Unless he is going to eventually mod the engine. Then buy the elite.


----------



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

This is what I did to my 2018 LT Hatchback : The TUNE & the LOWERING KIT (Springs/sway bar) were the best noticeable performance upgrades.

DATEMODIFICATIONNOTESPRICE6/8/2019TRIFECTA TUNE ADVANTAGE Installed myself$15 SHIPPING ORDER# 17876$ 364.0007/02/20119K & N E-0650 AIR INTAKE FILTER installed myself$ 62.999/23/2019FOG LIGHTS Installed myselfPROJECTOR H11$ 92.8810/12/2019RESONATOR & MUFFLER DELETESOUTHMUFFLERS.COM$ 267.5010/18/2019BORLA S-TYPE AXLE-BACK EXHAUST SYSTEM Installed myselfBORLA 11943$ 401.9911/1/2019LOWERING KIT - Part # 84105410 (took to the dealer cost: $1100) read belowwww.shopchevyparts.com/$ 320.00Handling of the car improved dramatically after this upgrade. Too bad I couldn't install it myself.12/6/201920% TINT ON WINDOWS$ 107.001/29/2020Mudguard Fender Mud Flaps Splash GuardsMOERTIFEI$ 34.992/15/2020Auto Meter 6103 Cobalt Mechanical Boost / Vacuum Gauge installed myselfplus spare tubing/tools$ 120.00


----------



## fusion66 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chat2950 said:


> Hello I'm new to this forum and just looking at what I can do to give my Cruze a little more pickup when accelerating. Looking forward to hearing from anyone willing to share. (PS. I'll need laments terms I know very little about cars)


 BNR and TRIFECTA are both excellent products (I have the TRIFECTA tune and find it impressive) but actually loading them into your car's ecm is mildly involved in that you must first send the vendor information about your car's ecm and tcm via pdf: again, not difficult but somewhat time-consuming. If you would rather not, then consider purchasing a tune module from PERFROMANCECHIPTUNING which plugs directly into the OBD port of your Cruze and partially overwrites the factory code with its own. However the module must remain attached to the OBD port to effect continuous programming. PCT offers 4 modules with increasing levels of performance and I can attest to their effectiveness: they really do work and are seamless. They can even be used in conjunction tunes from TRIFECTA and BNR if you wanted to override the auto stop function for example. These products are well regarded in the internet community and they are designed and manufactured in the USA. Lastly, consider a throttle controller which will alter throttle response of your Cruze under all conditions; HIKEIT and PEDAL COMMANDER are two well known and reputable brands. All these devices can be used simultaneously for notably enhanced performance. Good luck.


----------

